# Mrs Bush has Passed



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Mrs Barbara Bush Has Passed --R.I.P. Mrs Bush--Thanks for Being OUR First Lady*


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

May she rest in peace!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Barbara was an exemplary First Lady. She had her cause (literacy)and promoted it with a passion and stayed out of politics.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A great First Lady, R.I.P.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my condolences to all her loved ones.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Rip mrs bush


----------

